# Masterbuilt 330g



## George Wilbur Head (Sep 4, 2018)

So I have been looking over the awesome forums here and absolutely love this place, lots of good info. Good thing because I have an issue.  I just picked up a mb330g at Lowe's on sale for $114 and thought, "Wow! No more charcoal for me! Super easy!" Well about that. I can keep the temp perfectly at 225-230 so that's not an issue, it's the absolutely ZERO smoke! 20 hours later on a test brisket I had no smoke ring and only a gnats fart of mesquite. It would darken the chips but never actually burn or smoke them unless I cranked it up to over 300.  What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, George!
Most folks using one of the Masterbuilt smokers use an extra smoke source such as one of the Amazin Products
This is especially true of the electrics, but base on your model number I'm guessing you have a gasser? Regardless, an auxiliary smoke producing component will definitely help in the smoke production.


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi George,
I usually crank mine up to higher temp to get smoke going then adjust the temp back to where I want it.
Send some pics of your rigs setup that might help with others response.

r2


----------



## George Wilbur Head (Sep 4, 2018)

I will check it out thanks! I checked them out but did not see a drop-in replacement? Are y'all just putting it directly on the burner cover? Love this gas smoker if I could get her to actually burn.

Edit: I will post up some pics when I get home. I am an otr driver and on the road atm. 
This is the smoker I purchased.
:) https://m.lowes.com/pd/Masterbuilt-MPS-330G-ThermoTemp-Propane-Smoker/1000386179


----------

